# Pick-ups



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ow about pictures of your work pick-ups? Bed toppers? Tool boxes? What's your setup.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

This is what I used I pick up a new van tomorrow I opened up shop in sept did not wanna buy van right away put a cap on truck and went to work


----------

